# Poodle Puppy doesn't respect my Small Dog



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I have the same problem. The 4 month old puppy constantly tries to play with the 4 year old, who wants no part of an annoying puppy. Ears get pulled, tails get pulled, and they snarl, hiss, and wrestle with each other. Our breeder told us they will work it out in time as the puppy gets older. If the puppy is too wild we put him in his ex pen until he calms down. Eventually, he has to grow up. It is tough to watch our older dog being pulled by the ears though. So I get where you're coming from. We do our best to not let it get out of hand.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If you could maybe say more about what you have tried, it might help people share thoughts and methods.

Puppies need tons of sleep, so when this happens it may be a sign the puppy needs to be put into her crate or x-pen with a chewie to nap.

Edited to change his to her -sorry!


----------



## LaurieCody (Dec 23, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> If you could maybe say more about what you have tried, it might help people share thoughts and methods.
> 
> Puppies need tons of sleep, so when this happens it may be a sign the puppy needs to be put into his crate or x-pen with a chewie to nap.


I've tried redirection, and I've tried separation. I honestly don't know what else to do. I haven't crate trained her and I regret it. She has been worse this past week after getting spayed and having to stay cooped up.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When Freddy teased the older dogs he got put to bed in his pen. I did not allow it, even though at that point he was smaller than they were. It was my choice to get a puppy, not theirs, and my job to ensure they were not teased or bullied. Redirection to a fun game, a sleep in his pen, everyone out for a walk - whatever it takes. At 8 months he will still grab at Sophy's ears but lets go immediately if either of us tell him to.

With such a size difference there is a real danger that your Yorkie could be hurt. I think you need to be much more vigilant about supervising them, blocking inappropriate play, reinforcing polite behaviour and separating them when you cannot control interaction.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

We have a Yorkie and a younger standard poodle. Puppy Annie didn't get the message that biting at the neck and chase was not a good game. 

Annie was on a leash in the house during witching hour for most of her puppyhood. I also redirected to toys. Indoors wasn't as much if an issue, but outdoors I had to keep her on leash if our Yorkie was offleash until she was over 1. 

Definitely a crate or an ex pen if you have room is a really good idea. It's not too late - look up 'Crate Games' on YouTube and it's a valuable life skill if the dog is ever left overnight at a vet or kenneled. 

Honestly, mostly it was a lot of supervision and redirection and time and maturity. Trixie, the Yorkie, will now play a bit with Annie, mostly tug, sometimes a bit of chase, but they still aren't the most appropriate playmates/play styles for each other. They do a lot of 'parallel play' chewing things next to each other, walking next to each other, sniffing good smells together, but not much interactive play. 

Do make sure your standard is getting adequate running time and play time. Mine was a brat without 2+ opportunities per week to really stretch her legs and run, plus walks 2x/day or more. She needs mental work, practicing tricks, impulse control, nosework, etc daily to be calm, too, not just running. She also did better with regular opportunities to run with other dogs more her size.

A flirt pole might also help with training impulse control.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Can you get some gates that have a cat door that the Yorkie can fit through. It might help if he has somewhere to go where he will be safe from being chased. Having a place to escape is what most people do with cats too when they bring home a puppy.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Maybe this thread will help you.








Spoo Relentless Chasing of Our Cats


I have an 8 month old spoo who has been with me since 8 weeks old. I have 3 cats who have been with me for years (4, 5, and 16 yo). Violet relentlessly tries to chase and 'play' with the cats. They don't want anything to do with her. She lunges at them (playfully), barks a bit, cranes her...




www.poodleforum.com





Your young dog is definitely not too old to crate/expen train. There is no such thing as too late for dogs - think of those that get rescued and go on to fit into their families just fine. For the health and safety of both of your dogs, you need to seriously consider that they might need to be separated for the rest of their lives. It _probably_ can be trained. Your spoo will _probably_ learn they have to be careful with smaller animal. But there is always the possibility that their lives will need to be separate.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I might keep her on a leash (dragging it) inside at all times she has the opportunity to harass your Yorkie. If she starts to harass him, pick up the leash and (without jerking) steadily pull her out of his reach. When she's redirected her attn to you, mark and reward.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

There have been some good suggestions here. I'm going to add that you absolutely _do not_ leave them together unsupervised, given the size difference. It's all too easy for an accidental paw stomp or mouthing from the SPoo to injure the Yorkie.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think your concerns are well grounded. He is a puppy. He wants to play like a puppy, and he sees your Yorkie as another doggy playmate. However, he has no understanding that his size is dangerous to his buddy. Another adult dog of similar size would put a stop to his unwelcome games by snarling perhaps even bowling him over. Unfortunately, your Yorkie does not have the size to enforce boundaries. The puppy will probably keep playfully poking and prodding the Yorkie with increasing force and enthusiasm until he provokes the Yorkie to snap or flee. He doesn't understand he is hurting and frightening the Yorkie. He simply thinks it is a fun game. Therefore, it is up to you to enforce boundaries on behalf of your Yorkie. Separate them any time the puppy starts trying to play roughly. Do not leave them together unattended. The more opportunity the puppy has to misbehave around the Yorkie, the worse the habit will be. 

Instead make the puppy focus on you as a playmate. Take him out into the yard, away from the Yorkie, and let him blow of steam by chasing a flirt pole or playing tug with you. Also start playing training games with him, ones which help him develop some impulse control. I did a lot of work with off leash heeling when Galen was at this age. I also introduced him to down stays, backing up, catching a treat in mid air, drop it, leave it, etc.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

We have a baby gate up for our 7 year old cat at the entrance of his room so he can get away from our 1 year old toy poodle. Although the cat is bigger that the tp he try’s not to fight back until he has too. I try to brake it up as soon as possible


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We have a tpoo (Luca) and a spoo pup (Matteo). Our job has always been to protect Luca. Luca is very good at saying 'enough', but when Matteo teases incessantly, he is taken out of the equation. The play is always supervised and we never leave them alone, so as to avoid accidents. Luca has fractured his hip during supervised play. So it is essential, that you ensure solid boundaries for the safety of Cody. We put Matteo in his x-pen. Since you haven't crate trained your spoo, I would take Laurie out of the equation by putting her in another room. Matteo is 7 months old and definitely needs help to figure out, when it's time to settle. It's a bit like kids getting older. They think they are all grown up, but need to sleep and just won't settle.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a similar issue with Jeffrey (standard) and Thomas (toy). Jeff is a little over 6 months old and Thomas is 14. Jeffrey goes to day care twice a week as well as training exercises. He plays with his other same sized dog family however he will get on this kick to poke Thomas and put his mouth on Thomas' neck. Thomas, god love him, is the crankiest old man of all the old men and has ZERO problems with letting everyone know his feelings. That will usually make Jeffrey stop but I've been doing LEAVE IT as well which seems to work about half of the time. That being said when Thomas is on the couch he will start all kinds of you know what with Jeffrey. He will hump him, chew on his ears, poke him with his nose, and generally be a big pain in the you know what. Boys.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

My miniature poodle puppy is just over a year old and still tries to mount, pounce on and bite Jojo labrador's legs.

He stops when asked to but will do it many times a day.

It is usually when he is tired. Jojo is 13 and very very mellow.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

It's my older standard, Neely, who is the pest to the younger Hobbes. He will chase, mount, and try to grab Hobbes' ears, and I will not tolerate that. Plus Hobbes likes to dig and last summer had a long bout of "digestive issues" probably caused by something he ate. 

My solution to both issues was to get a soft mesh muzzle for both dogs. They quickly learned that the muzzles meant it was play time. I think probably an escape route is best for the original poster's Yorkie, but removing the ability of the big pup to bite and grab might make the situation more manageable. There are lots of good suggestions in this thread.


----------



## 3ps (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a 4 lb pom and in a past life lol I was a trainer. The fastest and easiest way to do it is management like many have said. However just separation does not teach anything and takes a long time. If you use a long line [make sure handle is cut off] like Tom mentioned, it will be fast. The KEY is to not allow your pup near the other dog. Where people go sideways on this is they wait until the larger dog has done something and then they react by grabbing the leash. You must not allow the dog to even approach the other dog. Step in as he is even going near the other dog and say :no" "leave him" whatever. Your dog will learn fast when adrenaline or prey drive is not in play and it works fast[ within 2 weeks] Note: you must be consistent or it will not work and use spatial pressure way more than the leash. In case you do not know what that is it just means step into the dog to back him away from the other dog[and do it if he is even walking in the same area] rather than the lazy way of pulling the leash. pulling the leash while the drive has kicked in will train him to go harder at the other dog [opposition reflex] and is the biggest cause of leash reactivity.[ trained unknowingly by owners when they take their young dogs out and they see other dogs or people and they are at the end of the leash pulling. this increases the op reflex and it soon leads to reactivity and in some cases aggression. It is literally how bite training is done. the dog cannot reach the "person" "target etc and the person holding the dog back on the tight leash is praising the dog exactly how the pet owner does when their dog reacts they pet the dog and say it's ok as they pull the dog away] If you use the leash MAKE SURE it is not when he is in drive, you do not want to fix one thing and create another. SPATIAL pressure works way better but have the leash on for emergencies.

Treat your small dog as if it was a baby and the larger one is not allowed to wander off and even sniff the baby. Once the dog gets it you will not have a problem and IT WILL NOT HARM their future relationship. My 4lb'er stalks Kallik[ 10 months old] and flies into his face when she wants to play but it is her choice and he play bows but will not jump on or near her. Good luck


----------

